# What club had an organized ride today??



## halfnhalf (Apr 16, 2006)

WOW!! There must've been a bike club that was doing the Onyx Peak climb today. There were cyclists everywhere on Hwy 38 near Redlands. Anyone know what was going on. I was on my way to do some fly fishing and they were heading up the hill early. On my way home they were bombing down the highway. Just curious


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

although adobovelo is not from that area, they had a ride today with... TONY CRUZ in the mix!


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

That was the Breathless Agony


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There were huge headwinds for most of the descent, so I didn't get much speed up. The long straight stretch down the canyon should have been good for about 40 mph but I was pedalling at 25. The tailwind was nice on the climb, it kept it warm until near top.


----------



## halfnhalf (Apr 16, 2006)

I know what you mean by those headwinds eric, I live near the base of the of the canyon and I think in the 50 or more times that I have ridden to Angelus Oaks and beyond I was lucky to get a tailwind heading down the canyon in about two of those attempts. Those times when I did have a tailwind speeds were up to around 50+. 

The new bridge is nice at the bottom, the old bridge was so narrow you had to time your crossing and then sprint across it to avoid the traffic. 

What was your time??


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd have been happy with a headwind under 20 mph! I think that's the strongest wind I've ever ridden in. I finished in a bit under 6 hours, which was kind of disappointing. I wasn't ready to hammer in a paceline at the start so I lost time on the early flat sections and I spent too much time at the stops. I also went a bit too easy on the rollers out of Angelus Oaks. I went too hard on a couple of the climbs on the Mulholland Challenge a few weeks ago and really paid for it at the end, so I was being conservative for this ride. I really enjoyed the climb up to Angelus Oaks once up the road a few miles from the ranger station where the road gets wider and steeper.


----------

